# Urs photo tread



## urs (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi everyone!:worship: 

Here are a few photos of my spiders, that I decided to share with you. Hope you like it!:razz: 

Best regards Uros






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]












[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


Best regards Uros


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 6, 2006)

Outstanding !! 

Regards, Mike :clap:


----------



## urs (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Mike!

Best regards


----------



## syndicate (Aug 6, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Austin S. (Aug 6, 2006)

Very nice collection you got there! Gotta love those metallica's, man oh MAN do I want one! Better start saven that $$$$$$$$$  

Austin


----------



## urs (Aug 6, 2006)

More photos! 









































































Best regards Uros


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 7, 2006)

urs said:
			
		

>


glad to see someone else has a blondi as FAT as mine!  

i love the display unit. that's exactly the kind i hope to build someday! do you still have the blueprints?


----------



## Goliath (Aug 7, 2006)

Beautiful T's and setup.  You got some beauties there and the tanks look great.  Nice male tailless too, now he just needs a female or do you have one for him?

mike


----------



## urs (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!:worship: 
How do you know that is a male? I'm no expert for whipscorpios!
I give it to my sister for birthday! She and her boyfriend are keeping scorpions, I also give her an imperator, so I just have tarantulas now.
Better to stay focus on one thing-tarantulas! 

Best regards Uros


----------



## Damiano (Aug 8, 2006)

good!! :clap:


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Aug 8, 2006)

AWESOME!! collection mate i also like the way you have your tanks aranged
Excellent stuff all round!


----------



## Goliath (Aug 8, 2006)

Uros,

In that species of whipscorpion the elbow of the males palps will extend past the knee in the first set of walking legs.  The females will not have palps that are that big.

thanks,
mike


----------



## urs (Aug 8, 2006)

Goliath said:
			
		

> Uros,
> 
> In that species of whipscorpion the elbow of the males palps will extend past the knee in the first set of walking legs.  The females will not have palps that are that big.
> 
> ...


Do you maybe know the way to breed them? Is the thing simmilar to scorpions? Or they do it like spiders?

Thanks Uros


----------



## urs (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is some newer photos I took when the forum was off.
Enjoy!

B.boehmi-starting to get more colorfull! 







T.elegans-after moult, waiting for male to mature:razz: I love this one!:8o 







P.metallica-after moult, I think it's a male:? 












P.irminia







A.bicoloratum-after moult







C.cyaneopubescens, juvie female







L.striatipes







P.striata, think male







P.regalis







P.miranda







C.bechuanicus







And the difference in colours of B.verdezi. They are the same age, from same sac, and they even moult almost at the same time.








Best regards Uros


----------



## urs (Jun 14, 2007)

A little update of my pictures:

A.azuraklaasi







C.cyanepubescens







H.schmidti







H.gigas







C.bechuanicus







C.huahini







B.smithi\ B.annitha







E.cyanognathus male\female







P.irminia












A.bicoloratum







T.elenae







C.fimbriatus mating

































And my favorit ones:

P.fasciata







P.fasciata male







P.fasciata mating



P.regalis







P.regalis male







P.striata







P.ornata







P.ornata male







P.ornata mating



P.formosa







P.subfusca







P.miranda







P.rufilata







And the last, but certenaly not the least P. metallicas:

















































That's it for now.


Best regards Uros


----------

